# You gotta "pic" just one



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Hands down...Maggie 2 hours after we got her:










She will be 4 in 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

This one is one of my favorites. Cookie was 6 months old and loving her first winter with us.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie's first lake experience
Lilah, makes me want to curl up with her every time I look at this pic


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey 2.5 months old. I'll always love this one<33


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

Whenever i see this picture of Retto i cant help but smile


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i dont know what it is about this picture but it makes me smile every time i see it


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's one of Tucker with our youngest when he was about 6 months and she was 2. Definitely one of our favorites!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

my absolute favorite picture. my mom had a throw made for me for christmas with this on it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

This is a new one, taken yesterday.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love this picture of Tucker, taken when he was about 3 months old. The light was just beautiful, and my daughter was getting photos for a class, and it all just came together very well....Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> This one is one of my favorites. Cookie was 6 months old and loving her first winter with us.


I swear I've seen this photo before. Is it by chance used on a breeder's sight?


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Bridgets Gotcha day....driving home from the breeders.......
She was in a crate..it was a tad too small, so I took her out......


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Goldengal9 said:


> I swear I've seen this photo before. Is it by chance used on a breeder's sight?


Not that I know of!  I may have posted it on GRF before though.


----------



## Rockypointers (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all for showing off your favorite pics~ Please keep them coming, they all look great!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The top photo will always be one of my favourite pics of Tesia. 

The one underneath just makes the top one even better.


----------



## Sashiro (May 16, 2012)

This is my favorite pic that I've taken so far of Perrin.


----------

